# Great deal on a popup



## T-N-T (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like the front bed is missing.  But has a new "wall" installed.
Those of you looking for deal...
Baxley GA is 2 hours north of Jax,@ hours SE of Macon and 1 hour from Brunswick


http://brunswick.craigslist.org/rvs/5307042100.html


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmm... interesting.  At first I recoiled at "storm damaged, registered as home made, $2200".  But looking at the pics, might a great deal for a 2014, if one only needs the one bed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 12, 2015)

Watch for mold everywhere.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 14, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> Watch for mold everywhere.



that's what I was thinking, hidden water penetration..


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 14, 2015)

I am wondering if it was opened up and a tree fell on the front bed knocking it Offt.?


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 14, 2015)

Trees fall in storms.


----------

